# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Moving to Negril and have custom questions

## copper350

Hello Boardie Family,
Haven't been on the board much because I've been so busy planning my move.
Heading back in Oct and will be moving in my apt there.
I'm having a hard time deciding on which way would be cheaper.
I want to bring a mini AC unit , and microwave from home.
I wanted to know if I had to declare at customs after picking up baggage?
Secondly, I was wondering how much do I have to pay to declare these 2 items?
I have been looking on stores website, etc in sav and it's much cheaper to purchase here in the states.
Any advice, credible info would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Copper

----------


## Rob

Cooper350,

This question is covered quite thoroughly in a thread in the Living In Jamaica forum here on Negril.com. The thread did not start out as such, but morphed into a discussion about bringing items into Jamaica when you are going to live here. Please read it in its entirety.

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...stoms-Question

The discussion covers what and why the duties are levied as well as needing to support the local economy of the small island nation you are planning on residing.

I think you may find it rather enlightening.

More to your point, you can get a microwave at Courts for less  than us$100 including GCT (there are more options in the store - the website is not complete). Courts also have affordable AC units and Mega Mart carries a portable unit that can be carried from room to room as you desire.

It would be advisable to actually visit stores such as Courts, Mega Mart and ATL as their websites are not meant to be a full replacement for all items they carry. You will find more affordable options in the stores themselves. The duty that you could end up paying will negate any possible savings you think you are getting by purchasing the products in the States.

----------


## copper350

Hello Rob,
Thanks so much for info and all of lisa and your help with this transition.
See you guys soon.
Copper

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I will ask you what I ask everyone.  Need a roommate?

----------


## copper350

Hello Flip,
No thank you.........lol
On this ride solo..........lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Well hopefully, I will win the powerball tomorrow lol

----------


## Marie

Not sure if there is Singer Store in MoBay but check them too

----------


## copper350

Ok, thanks marie. There's one in Sav.

----------


## Bnewb

Bashco in Sav also...it's operated by the same company as Mega Mart...just a smaller store.

----------


## copper350

Thanks bnewb

----------

